# GOSM Mod



## rodbuilder (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is my $10 modification to my propane feed. Before the mod i was unable to get below 190 and adjustments however minute would send the temps 30 or 40 degrees above/below where I was trying to get to.

So after reading some some the posts here on how to regulate that better, I went to my local hardware store and purchased the parts necessary for the mod...

Now I am able to maintain a temp as low as 130 so I can now smoke my pan fish and jerky without cooking them and making adjustments to the temps are much easier now.

Thanks again to all the folks here for the help...


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks I may do it to mine


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hey Gary, you will like that needle valve. There has been alot of differing opinions on the safety issue, so who knows? I can tell you, that I have one on my BBQ Grillware, and my friend has one on his GOSM, they both work great, the flame has never blown out, (we do protect the smoker from direct wind). We have both used it for quite a few smokes, if the weather gets too calm and dry, I start the smoker and before it gets up to temp, we have wind and rain. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , Murphys law right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 6, 2007)

I May Have To Try Something Like That Myself.


----------



## dionysus (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 2 GOSMs: a regular (Walmart Canada) and a wide body (Walmart US - Canada doesn't carry the wide body).  My  "Canadian" GOSM is fine, I can consistently maintain temps in the 160-180 range.   My wide body from the US I couldn't get to go below  250-260  until I made this same mod.  Both perform equally well now.  You'll be glad you made the mod ....


----------



## atticus (Feb 4, 2008)

This mod looks great.  Where can I get one of those needle valves?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 4, 2008)

here is another that is a little different I did and you can get it all at homedepot or lowes~~~~~~~~~~~ The Gauge is just for me but the other stuff was about $10-$15.


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 4, 2008)

For those of us plumbing illiterate people, would you please list the parts necessary to make the mods?  Would love to be able to regulate my temps better.


----------



## flatbroke (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a great Idea,  any problems with those that have made the mod?


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2008)

I'd consider using a remote therm in case the flame blows out. The temp will drop like a rock while your propane is still coming out of the burner. It can be a safety concern if a low flame blows out.


----------



## shawnr5 (May 31, 2008)

Will the needle valve work with a Camp Chef burner? What about a turkey fryer burner?

Thanks


----------



## butcherfamily (Sep 22, 2008)

I was having a lot of trouble getting a low enough temp in my GOSM.  Several people recommended this needle valve mod.  I am a believer.  I just purchased a short piece of pipe and a needle valve with female fittings on both ends.  $3.59 and $0.59.  Works GREAT! Thanks


----------



## mofo (Sep 23, 2008)

It looks as though you are using galvanized pipe instead of black pipe for your nipple. The galvanized material can flake off and plug up your orfice, which could cause problems. If I were you, I would replace the galvanized piece with black pipe.


----------



## a2k78 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone had trouble unscrewing the hose from the regulator? I've tried everything including liquid wrench and mine won't move at all. I'm afraid I'm going to strip that fitting.


----------



## dionysus (Feb 16, 2009)

I've done this mod to both of my GOSMs. The first one came off with no problem. The second was a REAL B****. I ended up using good old WD40 on it and it eventually loosened.  If I had done that one first I would have thought they didn't come apart


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is what I put on my GOSM...works like a champ and I get get the temp down to 130 degrees. here's the link: 

http://bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_...urner_part.htm


----------



## a2k78 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Ron. I will keep at it until it comes off.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you add a picture of the valve on your GOSM? This seems to have less parts to buy, amd install. What I would really like to be able to do is bring the temps down far enough to smoke cheeses, but will figure out a way later.


----------



## deoredx (Feb 26, 2009)

With the needle valve, what if you put a gauge between the valve and the cooker so you get a numerical value you can associate with the temperature to help eliminate some of the guesswork?


----------



## deoredx (Mar 5, 2009)

Stock my GOSM would not run below about 225.

I was able to get mine to run below 200 with no mods at all.  Was able to pull a stable 160 degrees to smoke some Salmon the other day.  All I did was turn the burner between the "High" and "Off" settings and you can run the burner with a much lower flame.  Not sure how safe this is to do so practice precaution.  I did some test runs in some pretty strong winds and was able to keep 160-170 with no problems with no water pan.  Of course behind my house it's pretty sheltered and doesn't receive direct winds but it was gusting up to about 20mph that day.

Picture of the GOSM burner on the lowest setting on "Low".








Picture of the burner running between High and Off.







Stable at 170 degrees without water pan on a trial run.  I tried to blow out the flame and I couldn't so I thought this was pretty safe.  Again do this with caution.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Now that's an interesting find. I do recognize the safety factor, and I'll give it a try. Thanks my friend.


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

DeoreDX:  Thanks for that post.  I'm still testing the limits of my new GOSM (and the limits of the user).  Good info, I'll give this a look.


----------

